# qu'est ce qu'une airport card sur ibook ?



## alibabouche (28 Août 2010)

bonjour
je vois que je peux installer une carte airport sur pdf apple

à quoi ca sert une airport ? est-ce pour le wifi ?

Je constate aussi qu'il n'y a pas de barette ram sous le cache entre les poussoirs
(à moins que) mais ca me semble bien vide

il s'allume, l'heure et date ne reste pas à l'heure mais il tourne assez pour se ballader dans les menus

est-ce que c'est possible qu'il fonctionne sans barette ram ?

c'est un 600Mhz 128mb  20 GB combo  
mac OS 9.2.1 est installé
j'aimerai l'utiliser juste pour naviguer sur internet , lui mettre 512 mo de ram et mettre tiger dessus

croyez vous que c'est possible ?

bien à vous


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

alibabouche a dit:


> bonjour
> je vois que je peux installer une carte airport sur pdf apple
> 
> à quoi ca sert une airport ? est-ce pour le wifi ?
> ...



airport = wifi

tu peux rajouter 512mb ça lui fera du bien

tiger en achetant un DVD NOIr universel


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Août 2010)

Selon Mactracker, tu peux mettre Tiger 10.4.11, et jusqu'à 640Mo de RAM.


----------



## badvallu (31 Août 2010)

Attention, aussi pour le wifi il faut une carte Airport et non pas une carte Airport Extreme.


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2010)

badvallu a dit:


> Attention, aussi pour le wifi il faut une carte Airport


... qui doit _de mémoire_ se glisser sous le clavier en faisant coulisser deux petits loquets sur la partie supérieure dudit clavier


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de terminer une MaJ sur un iBook12 G3@500.
Une barrette supplémentaire de 512Mo (donc il a 640Mo maintenant) trouvé d'occaze à 15, une carte Airport à Hong-Kong pour une trentaine d'.
Et Tiger.
C'est pas une foudre de guerre et le flash sur Internet on oublie, mais ça tourne bien


----------

